

Man Googles himself, finds he’s among ‘Most Wanted,’ and promptly surrenders - 1337biz
http://blog.sfgate.com/crime/2014/03/14/man-googles-himself-finds-hes-among-most-wanted-and-promptly-surrenders/

======
wkdown
How is this relevant to HN?

